# SCDSL promotion and relegation



## Speed (Sep 23, 2019)

Anyone have the exact language as to how this is/was  handled for this season? I thought I saw it on here but can't find it.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 23, 2019)

There is no relegation. Only promotion.  That's why there are 3 tiers of "Flight 1".


----------



## timbuck (Sep 23, 2019)

Here it is.  From an email that was sent by the league on 7/22:

The Flights for the 2019 Fall Season are now posted.

*Go to www.scdslsoccer.com and hover over CLUB DIRECTORY/2019 FALL FLIGHTS then click on 2019 Fall Flights from the dropdown menu*

*Discovery Divisions are at the very bottom*.

*A few things to note:*

* There were not enough applications for Discovery or Champions Divisions for the G2006 birth year so that birth year (Flight 1) is split into Europa Divisions by geography. From results from this year, Discovery and Champions will be built for the 2020 season in the G2006's.

* Champions Division in the combined G2001/02 is divided by North/South.

* Discovery for the G01's and G02's are split in to true G2002's and a combined 01/02 division since there were returning teams from last year's 00/01 the review committee wanted to honor those returning teams as well have a true G02 Discovery since there were enough teams for both.

Discovery for boys *does* start at the 2006 birth year.

*Number of games for the season:*

All short-sided teams will play 12 games.

2006 and 2007 birth years will play 12 games plus a modified/abbreviated play-off. Information on the playoffs for these birth years will be sent towards the beginning of the season.

2005 and older birth years (not including Discovery) will play 10-games plus a modified/abbreviated playoff.

Discovery teams will play a 10-game season with no playoffs.

League play begins on Saturday, September 7th. The season ends on Sunday, November 24th (some teams may be done before) rain-dates for 2006 and younger birth years will be December 7-8, 2019.

*NOTE*: In birth years where teams are placed by geography - a "I" and "II" designation doesn't imply that there is a higher level of (South I or South II for example). It just means that there are a lot of teams from that geographical area and the divisions are broken up into more than one geographical group.

All teams 2007 and older (all full-size teams) that applied for Flight 1 were reviewed by a committee of DOC's that attended the meetings earlier in July. There was much discussion, research and review for anyone that applied for Flight 1 so, at this time, all flights are final.

*DISCOVERY:* This division is a promotion/relegation division. It is not rebuilt every season. The bottom 3 teams drop to Champions and the top 3 teams from Champions promote to Discovery. In some cases there were 30+ applications for Discovery from teams that won Flight 2, finished middle of Europa, etc. so please don't be surprised when these teams are not listed in Discovery.

Discovery games will all be played at Silverlakes as will the non-Discovery playoffs at the end of the season. Some playoff games may also be played at Rancho Mission Viejo Riding Park too.

Also, no one "double jumped" in divisions. If a team won Flight 2, they were placed in Europa (even if they requested Champions or Discovery). If they won Europa, they moved in to Champions.

There were no Flight 2 teams lower than 3rd place that were moved to Flight 1 Europa.

We realize there will be teams that expected placement higher than what they may be placed. This is why we have an open review meeting for any DOC to attend and not only provide insight into their own teams but to help provide knowledge with all of the other teams.

If you have any questions, please contact your DOC or Club Admin. Your DOC or Club Admin should alwasy be your first point of contact.

There is no appeal process since all DOC's had the opportunity to attend (or send a representative) to the review meetings.

Schedules will be posted towards the end of August. I will send an email with the Team Pages are available to update.

Thank you and enjoy the rest of your summer!

Michelle


----------



## Speed (Sep 23, 2019)

timbuck said:


> There is no relegation. Only promotion.  That's why there are 3 tiers of "Flight 1".


Thanks, but there is relegation. I know of a team relegated. club fought it and lost


----------



## timbuck (Sep 23, 2019)

Maybe. But is very subjective.


----------



## Soccer1234 (Oct 30, 2019)

This is discovery only. Top 3 from Champions promoted and bottom 3 discovery relegated. This was followed pretty tightly across the age groups.


----------



## El Clasico (Oct 30, 2019)

Relegated by the league?  Are you sure? Never seen that happen.  It is possible that your coach requested the bracket that you are in so that they will win more games or maybe just compete at the level that they should be and told the parents that he and the club fought the good fight but were unsuccessful in their attempts? That would be more in line with reality in most cases.


----------



## forksnbolts (Oct 30, 2019)

El Clasico said:


> Relegated by the league?  Are you sure? Never seen that happen.  It is possible that your coach requested the bracket that you are in so that they will win more games or maybe just compete at the level that they should be and told the parents that he and the club fought the good fight but were unsuccessful in their attempts? That would be more in line with reality in most cases.


There is a feeling among some of the parents on my sons team that some of the teams in Discovery shouldn't have been placed there. They would probably be in the top half of flight 1, but they struggle week in and week out against the other DL teams. Politics probably helped a few teams out.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 30, 2019)

I'd rather have a team that challenges itself by playing a little bit out of depth than a team that sandbags for wins at a lower level.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 30, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I'd rather have a team that challenges itself by playing a little bit out of depth than a team that sandbags for wins at a lower level.


Also Champions division that is based on previous year record. These are also the teams that play to get promoted to Discovery. Some teams decline discovery and you get coaches complaining they are “too good” to be in Champions. Which is nonsense. In theory teams in Champions should be near the level of discovery and challenging to get in to Discovery. Unless a good portion of your team left or ran in to a ton of injuries, no reason you should be getting blown out. Usually more about coaching skill, but it is easier to blame the system. I see Discovery and F1 kids playing on multiple teams down to F3 - even 4-5 kids at times. At certain ages you would be hard pressed to note who was guest playing. Could be due to watered down comp or kids just not being trained well at higher levels at certain clubs - even knowing basic  positioning and what to do with ball when you get it. Too bad we can’t get everyone under one umbrella


----------



## timbuck (Oct 31, 2019)

If you look back to 2017 (the earliest year that shows schedules on SCDSL), there is a bit of a pattern to teams.
1.  Do well in Flight 2.
2.  Move up to Europa.
3. Have a rough season.
4. Top Europa teams move up.
5. Team that moved to Europa but struggled has a better year the next season. (Because they got a little better. And because the better teams moved up)
6. Move up to Champions.  Rinse and repeat.


----------



## The Ghost of Johan Cruyff (Nov 2, 2019)

What happened to 07s getting their playoffs? My dd is pretty disappointed with her team in 1st and her older sister making it to the final her first year of 11v11. Anyone?

2006 and* 2007 birth years will play 12 games plus a modified/abbreviated play-off. Information on the playoffs for these birth years will be sent towards the beginning of the season.*



timbuck said:


> Here it is.  From an email that was sent by the league on 7/22:
> 
> The Flights for the 2019 Fall Season are now posted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zdrone (Feb 11, 2020)

Dredging up a slightly older thread.

Does anyone know if promotion is based on regular season or playoff position?

asking for a friend.


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 11, 2020)

Zdrone said:


> Dredging up a slightly older thread.
> 
> Does anyone know if promotion is based on regular season or playoff position?
> 
> asking for a friend.


If a team made playoffs, they most likely done well in regular season.


----------

